
Emacs IPython Notebook - sea6ear
http://tkf.github.io/emacs-ipython-notebook/
======
jfkw
FYI, active development has continued here: [http://millejoh.github.io/emacs-
ipython-notebook/](http://millejoh.github.io/emacs-ipython-notebook/)
[http://github.com/millejoh/emacs-ipython-
notebook/](http://github.com/millejoh/emacs-ipython-notebook/)

~~~
mharrison
At one of my clients I basically live in jupyter and emacs. One of my issues
with jupyter is that I'm often in a mode where I'm doing development and some
analysis. The browser client is pretty good for analysis but rough for
development. Emacs is much better for development. Though this mode has a few
rough edges, it appears to be coming along quite well.

~~~
babs474
I have been using the

    
    
      ipython console --existing
    

command to connect to the same kernel that the browser is attached to. I can
do more complicated coding in that repl (inside of emacs). Then, when I need
visual feedback, I do some kind of one liner plot and hit play in the browser.

It works pretty well, but maybe this will make the whole thing smoother.

~~~
ngoldbaum
I just saw this today, which might allow you to save the context switch and
just always work in a terminal/emacs REPL:

[https://github.com/rgbkrk/jupyter-sidecar](https://github.com/rgbkrk/jupyter-
sidecar)

------
eeZi
Another approach: [https://github.com/gregsexton/ob-
ipython](https://github.com/gregsexton/ob-ipython)

